# Making a Folding Pocket Knife From A Kit



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

So, I've been kicking around the idea of making some pocket knives. I found a kit for a decent looking folding lockback knife here.










My question is, has anyone made a knife like this before? It says skill level is III-V but I don't know what to compare that too. It seems like you would just make some scales and put the thing together, right? Am I missing any important things that would complicate this more or require me to have special tools? Thanks for the help.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Check out Lew's post. The company he links to has folder kits too. -Jack


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

The difficulty is in getting the scales to fit in the bolsters perfectly without marring the bolsters. With the less advanced kits, you can grind, sand, polish & buff the entire handle once it's epoxied in place because the bolsters are usually brass billet stock. With careful test fitting and fairing, you should be able to make it work out nicely. Also, mask off things you don't want to be affected by whatever process you're currently doing (e.g. mask off everything when you epoxy the composite pins in). If you have to peen the pins, use a blunt punch so that any stray hammer strikes won't mar the scales. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!!

Really like the pins! I haven't made a folder. The process isn't very difficult but the main thing I found was trying not to hurry the process and making very accurate cuts/drillings. With a folder, I would think this is even more necessary in order to get the scales to fit precisely between the ends. I'm not very experienced at this so maybe others can add more specifics.

Lew


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks CaptainSkully. Some very good advice and info there. And if I make one, I'll be sure to post.

Lew, thanks for the help as well. Your knife turned out looking really good. And yeah, patience is something I've worked on and I'm sure would be very useful in this kind of project.


----------

